# baby pigeon way smaller then his brother. help.



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

why is he so small? should i take care if him myself? I've never seen this before.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

It is common for one squab to be slightly larger than the other. It probaly hatched a day later and it may just be a small squab. Not all birds of the same breed are the same size. The larger squab may be getting more food than the other, pushing the smaller sibling out of the way. Just before feeding your birds take the larger squab out of the nest and keep it out for a couple of hours. The smaller squab will get all it wants from the parents. Then return the larger squab. Do this for a couple weeks until the smaller one gets bigger. The smaller bird may always be smaller than it's sibling. You could also hand feed it.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

don't worry about it. it not gonna hurt or kill. 

if you have good breeder and good pigeon parent then you be fine. it normal. it happen alot so no worry. just let parent take care of it.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

He should be fine let nature takes it course.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

For nest mates they look like he right size. 2 days apart...


----------



## atlabdi (Jan 11, 2012)

As Billgarb mentioned, the bigger squab pushes the smaller one away when the parents are feeding them, I would recommend hand feeding the squab and returning it to the parent if you want him to survive.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I don't think that is necessary at all. This squab looks fine. There are far worse cases of size difference.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AS LONG AS HE IS BEING FED, he should be ok. if he does not have food in his crop then he needs to be supplimented but can stay in the nest..so you have to keep an eye on him and suppliment if nessisary. NOT "let nature take it's course," he is a domestic bird he does not live in nature but in the care of a keeper which can turn the course of death to life if need be.


----------

